# Review: Bell "Platinum Series" Wireless Cyclocomputer with Calorie Counter



## glint (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd wanted a bike computer since I was about ten... I could never find the money for one then, and once I had the money, I could never justify spending it on something I didn't need. This year I decided I wanted to keep track of my stats, and discovered that Bell makes computers (I've been using their cheapy gloves for years)... So, I purchased the 2nd least expensive one ($21 at Walmart) and I've been pretty happy with it. It's not in the database so I'm adding a review. ;P









_Bell "Platinum Series" Wireless Cyclocomputer with Calorie Counter

_*Features/Pros:*
-Wireless
-Computer easily clips onto and off of the mounting bracket
-EL backlighting - once activated, stays on until no buttons are pressed for 5 seconds (lets you cycle through readings in the dark)
-Wheel size entry format: XXXX millimetre
-Functions: Total/Trip distances, Current/Max/Avg speeds, Fat/Calories burned, Temperature, Clock, Trip Time, Scan (continuously flips through all the readings one at a time), Speedo Comparator (indicates whether you are going faster or slower than your average speed), Speed Tendency (indicates acceleration or deceleration, also that sensor is registering wheel movement)
-Holding down the right-side button will also activate the Scan function for one cycle, then it will return to the previous reading
-Units and Formats: Distance and Weight - Miles+Pounds or Kilometres+Kilograms, Time: 12 or 24 Hour, Temp: Fahrenheit or Celsius, Fat burned: Grams
-Manual Odometer entry to impress your friends... I mean, to keep your numbers when you change the battery
-Maintenance Reminder flashes a wrench icon when you reach a preset odometer reading (200/400/600/800 of your selected unit of distance)
-"Freeze Frame" function pauses your current Trip Time, Trip Distance and Average Speed.
-Auto-Off after 5-6 minutes with no activity. Uses common coin cell batteries: 2x 3V CR2032
-Minimalist design looks good on your black bike

*Cons:*
-While the manual is generally well written, it does not tell you which button is which... And they are not labelled! Left = Set, Right = Reset
-Range of sensor is very short - handlebar to rear wheel is too far to get a reading
-Interacting sucks - the buttons only work if you press them "right", and sometimes there's also lag when switching between functions
-Interference can ruin your data if you don't use the "pause" function - not really an issue outside, but if you leave the computer near other electronics you may find you've been going a steady 65MPH since you put it down!
-The computer can become "unpaired" - won't register movement until the battery is removed for a few minutes. This only happened once (in ~4 months of use).

*Misc:*
-Mounts use zipties, which is fine for most road/trail use. For DH use, frequent adjustment could be needed to keep the sensor lined up. Pretty good for the handlebar mount as you can change the screen angle
-Calorie/Fat readings are estimated using your age and weight
-Temperature reading is quite accurate, but the sensor is internal so it takes a while to change
-Current Speed, Comparator and Tendency are always shown on screen, the other functions cycle in the bottom 1/3 of the LCD

*Verdict:*
Despite its shortcomings, I have had no lasting/major issues with this device. And if it breaks, or I forget it on the bars and some kid steals it, who cares! At this price point, it offers huge bang for the buck if you don't need a cadence sensor or GPS tracking, and it's likely available at every Walmart... I do wish it had a greater transmission range so I could put the sensor on my rear wheel or keep the computer in a backpack when it's raining. That and the buttons kind of suck. But all in all you're getting way more than you're paying for, in my opinion.

[5/5 Value] [3/5 Overall]


----------



## micklouie (May 7, 2012)

My wife bought one for her bike. It was easy to setup. I do admit the buttons were a bit of a trouble to figure out. Overall good deal for $19.00 at Target.


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

I put one on my hardrock. Just interested in documenting my mileage
but am happy with it. Can't go wrong at this price point.


----------



## wct (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm having an impossible time setting the clock on this computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know -- got one for Wife's bike last week, and set the clock according to the instructions, no problems. I chose the 24-hr mode. 

Not stated in the instructions -- the MODE button is the right one and SET is the left.

Maybe if you provide more details -- describe what you tried and what happened -- someone will have an idea.


----------

